# Brahman breed and it's history and how it is 10 times better then European breeds



## brahman

The Brahman was the first breed to put its hoof on the U.S. I'm a Brahman breeder also have f1Bradford and brangus the Brahman cow lives longer then continental breeds and has better calving ability which I call it "they can have elephants" and heat tolerant that's all u need for a beef cow in the south now if your a Yankee keep the junk like Angus and Charloais the breeds that productive till about 10 yrs y'all who say Brahman are wild they can get wild and probably 7 to 10 of them may hurt u for there calves that's what mama's are supposed to do now if u are rowdy w your cattle Brahmans don't get to that u have to be gentle the Brahman is more curious then the European breeds


----------



## DoubleR

*Brahman breed and it's history and how it is 10 times better then European br...*

Thread moved to proper section


----------



## DoubleR

Welcome to the forum Brahman.


----------



## trianglesranch

All Bos Indicus breeds (like the Brahmah) are better suited to the south because they come from a warm place(India). But that doesn't mean they are better than all other cows. I am a rancher from North Dakota and the Brahmah don't do as well in the cold environment up here. I raise the Salers breed. You said continental breeds only calve up to ten years, but I frequently have cows calving until their 15-17 years old. And some places need the aggressive mothers. My salers are extremely aggressive mothers and in return I don't lose calves to coyotes like my other neighbors. I saw your post and thought I better show you why we raise the Bos taurus or continental breeds.


----------



## brahman

There is a Brahman breeder in Canada


----------



## brahman

I am just tired if people downing Brahman cattle because play a big roll in the beef industry by crossing Hereford and Angus. The Bradford cow is queens of cattle country just breed them to charolais bulls


----------



## smokingsixgun

Some of mine are Brangus crossed with them the herford and got the black baldies . The fact is that at present times the black baldies sell higher at action than the brahmas so for that reason I tend to stay with the angus influence but the brahmas are better moms


----------



## brahman

smokingsixgun said:


> Some of mine are Brangus crossed with them the herford and got the black baldies . The fact is that at present times the black baldies sell higher at action than the brahmas so for that reason I tend to stay with the angus influence but the brahmas are better moms


Right they are great moms I'm a 5th generation raising Brahman and I like the brangus and braford too


----------



## brahman

The Brahman is versatile and has longevity when they have calves they are sure to raise them now continel breeds u have got to baby them and pamper them that results in bad mother's also when they do valve they don't have much milk ( how is that good for future cows


----------



## gumcreek

Brahman are a great breed to cross with in the south because they are heat tolerant. In colder climates they are not needed and there carcass traits are less desirable.


----------



## brahman

There calves have faster growth then any purebreed


----------



## gumcreek

There is more to cows than how fast the calves grow. Brahman crossed calves grow faster than pure Brahman calves because of heterosis. They still don't have the best carcass traits. Don't get me wrong, every cow I have raising cows in East Texas has at least 3/8 Brahman in them because of the environment I raise cattle in. But they get bred to pure bred British breed bulls to increase the carcass traits. Up north Brahman cross cattle would be stupid.


----------



## brahman

Why don't u sale Brahman influence down there people from Ar Tx La Mo Mississippi Alabama want that especially Texas


----------



## gumcreek

Feedlots don't


----------



## brahman

I don't care about the feedlot in Iowa or Canada


----------



## gumcreek

I'm just saying one breed doesn't do it all. Cross breeding is where it's at for a commercial guy.


----------



## brahman

But a Brahman thrives better in America then the European breeds


----------



## brahman

And not all feed lots are in the north


----------



## brahman

But most of them are in the North


----------



## Markwright

Actually the 1st cattle to North America were brought by the Spanish folks that based in Mexico.

Those became the Texas Longhorns later.

King likely brought the brahma in simpley to cross with Shorthorn to build the Santa Gertrudis breed for his place.

there's 1 billion cattle on Earth.
750 million head have some ear because most livestock is raised from the equator ( N and S Tropics ) on South.

Most Brahma cattle are in Fact Dairy Brahmas. in India ( bout 250 to 280 million head and Brazil bout 200 million head )....the 2 countries that run bout Half the Globe's total cattle numbers.

Get North a ways and you don't want much or any ear or brahma cross in those cows. just 2 darn cold for em.


----------



## brahman

Your right about the cold but there is a bigger part of the world that is in a hot climate. Brahman get the milking traits from gyr and the ABBA says that Brahman really aren't a full blooded breed because there are four different breeds gyr, nelore, indu Brazil, and guzzerate.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

brahman said:


> The Brahman was the first breed to put its hoof on the U.S. I'm a Brahman breeder also have f1Bradford and brangus the Brahman cow lives longer then continental breeds and has better calving ability which I call it "they can have elephants" and heat tolerant that's all u need for a beef cow in the south now if your a Yankee keep the junk like Angus and Charloais the breeds that productive till about 10 yrs y'all who say Brahman are wild they can get wild and probably 7 to 10 of them may hurt u for there calves that's what mama's are supposed to do now if u are rowdy w your cattle Brahmans don't get to that u have to be gentle the Brahman is more curious then the European breeds



Incorrect,

The oldest breed and most genetically pure of all cattle is Salers. This has been proven by Oklahoma State.

*History Of Salers Breed*​ 





 As one of the last European breeds to be imported into North America, the Salers (Sa'lair) breed has made tremendous strides in growth and is now an influential part of the American cattle industry. Currently, the breed is registering over 28,400 head per year and is growing at a phenomenal rate each year. At a time when most breeds are registering fewer numbers, the Salers breed is continuing to increase by producing profit oriented cattle for the industry. 
The historical journey for the Salers breed, was first recorded by archaeologists as depicted from ancient drawings in cave dwellings dated some 7,000 years ago. The drawings were found near Salers, a small medieval town in the center of France. These drawings and the Salers cattle of today, which are very different from all other French breeds, bear some resemblance to the ancient Egyptian red cattle. 
*With such a unique background, the breed is considered to be the oldest and most genetically pure of all European breeds.* This fact produces a marked positive effect on the predictability of Salers in crossbreeding programs. 
Salers cattle are now known to be native to the Auvergne region of south central France. This isolated, mountainous area noted for its rough, rocky terrain and harsh, damp climate is characterized by poor soil and a wide range of temperatures throughout the summer and long winter. As the topography allowed for little cereal grain production, the Salers cattle were forced to become foragers with bred-in range-ability to utilize, almost entirely, native grasses in summer and hay in winter. 
Until modern times Salers cattle were respected not only as beef animals, but as milk producers for cheese products and were also utilized as strong sources of animal power. 
Salers cattle are typically horned and dark mahogany red in color, however a growing number of polled and black Salers are available. The availability of polled genetics in addition to both red and black, gives Salers the advantage of breeding program flexibility. 
In the late 1960's and early 1970's, North American cattlemen were looking for new breeds to improve American beef cattle. In their search, a group of Canadians and Americans were impressed by Salers in France and eventually imported the first Salers bull, Valliant, into Canada in 1972. His semen was sold both in the United States and Canada and a new chapter in efficient beef production was about to begin.
Grassroots cattlemen were the breed's U.S. founders. They felt the cattle should prove themselves under the tough rigors and conditions of the commercial cattle industry before Salers were widely marketed. The breed was equal to the challenge. Salers created a strong market interest and excitement within the commercial cattle industry. This led to the historical formation of the American Salers Association in 1974 by 14 innovative and progressive cattlemen in Minneapolis, Minn.
The first imports directly into the United States came in 1975 with the arrival of 1 bull and 4 heifers. From 1975 to 1978, 52 heifers and 6 bulls reached the United States and more than 100 arrived in Canada. These cattle are the foundation of the breed in North America. 
With more than a decade of solid growth behind it, the Salers breed continues to make lasting contributions to modern commercial cattle production. Documented proof of the breed's attributes of calving ease, maternal efficiency and carcass merit, through recognized research institutions and universities, assure Salers a bright future and a viable role in beef cattle production. The "balanced breed" is meeting, and will continue to meet, the needs of the beef industry. 
*Copyright Â© 1995-2002 Oklahoma State University Board of Regents. All rights reserved.*

I am not saying you are wrong. I am just saying what experts say.

But I will say that many of our cows have brahman influence as we had 6-8 brangus cows when we first started our herd and the brangusxsalers grew better than all the other calves bar none. The brangus we had produced 10 years and then we sent em packing as they wouldn't breed back. You had any Brahman cows that at 17 yrs old weaned a 777 pound calf at 205 days? We had a bull who's mother did just that.


----------



## charloisfarmer

I'm young but I'm just saying we can't say one animal is the best breed which u guys aren't but all cows have there ups an downs like charlois throw bigger calves which may increase the chance of having to pull the calf out but are good mothers from my expirence 

Brahma are good mothers but can't stand the cold 
I could go on and on and say each cows up and downs but I do know that it does depend on the animal traits and back grounds
My biggest pet peeve is people arguing over a breed which u guys aren't doin just thought I would through it out there


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

I'm not arguing at all


----------



## charloisfarmer

No i wasn't saying u were arguing I was just throwing out there one of my pet peeves I'm sorry if I came across as criticizing u I learned a lot from this thread that I didn't know before I live in Canada so I have never Sean a Brahma or a texes long horn and again I'm sorry


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

That's alright


----------



## oreana

Fitting the cattle to your environment is more important than loyalty to any breed or cross.


----------

